

Ask HN: What tips do you have on moving from corporate to a startup? - retr0grad3

I&#x27;m moving from Corporate (40K employees) to a Startup (&lt;100). I&#x27;ve worked on small teams before (for large companies) but this  is a pretty dramatic shift. I&#x27;ve met the team I&#x27;ll be working for but I want to find out if any HN readers out there have done something similar and have any advice. This could also include how to handle equity shares, weekly happy hours, or anything else you can think of. Just looking for some wisdom to help make the transition better for me and the team I&#x27;m joining.
======
clockwork_189
For startups the main thing is culture. Ensure you adjust to the startup
culture as somethings may seem off from the start(more informal, chill, etc).

Startups move fast, so it will be hard getting used to the change at first but
later on in, you will adjust and move just as fast. Of course you have to put
in the extra work from the start to adjust.

Be prepared to work long hours and on weekends. While not necessarily true for
all startups, it is quite common.

Get to know your team. Hang out with them, grab drinks, play board/video
games, etc. It will make communication much easier.

Always look for ways to improve the company and offer suggestions. Sometimes,
due to other work people will acknowledge your ideas. I personally used to go
the extra mile put in the extra work and time and make the fixes/changes/build
new features myself.

All in all...have fun and learn lots!

------
stocktradr
Probably my biggest advice is be prepared for lots of changes. Startups are
extremely dynamic and have lots of shifts with direction of the company,
product builds, and much more. Learn to be adaptable.

Other big advice is don't be afraid to speak up. If you don't feel right about
something, don't understand something, or think you have a better idea - say
something. It could change a lot about the company.

------
slykat
My last career shift was from Google to a 8 person startup. If you have
specific questions (sorry too generic for me now) - I'd be happy to answer!

